# Obama: Racist?



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

"As Obama wrote in his 1995 autobiography Dreams from My Father: A Story of Race and Inheritance: 

"In 1983, I decided to become a community organizer. … That’s what I’ll do, I’ll organize black folks."

The Obama campaign's recurrent “steelworker” shtick is supposed to make you think Obama moved to Chicago to help guys named Kowalski. But the last thing Obama wanted to do in 1985 was help anybody with a Central European name."


He only wanted to organize "black folks"!


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you take Steve Sailer's racist rants seriously?


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> Do you take Steve Sailer's racist rants seriously?


So where was the racism?

Anywho, it is not just Sailer raising the issue:

https://article.nationalreview.com/print/?q=OWMxNGUxZWJjYzg1NjA0MTlmZDZmMjUwZGU3ZjAwNmU=

Is Byron York a rascist as well???


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

JRR said:


> "As Obama wrote in his 1995 autobiography Dreams from My Father: A Story of Race and Inheritance:
> 
> "In 1983, I decided to become a community organizer. &#8230; That's what I'll do, I'll organize black folks."
> 
> ...


Why did he say that?^


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm more concerned about what exactly his connection is with the Reverend Wright

He has a clear connection to someone who is openly racist and the media downplays that, but supposedly gives Palin a hard time over some he-said, she-said bull****?? I suppose there is the view that only whites can be racist because racism is an invention of the West. Please discuss!

Honestly, if Obama wins, I will eat my Gucci baseball hat


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Racist is a bit of a strong term. I call it more ethnocentric. I suppose we're all a bit ethnocentric. Though a bit tedious, I'd like to offer two examples. The first is Barack Obama addressing the earlier this year. Obviously this is a situation tailor made for the Illinois Senator. Note the inflection in his tone, the cadence and rhythm of his speech and how animated he is. 

The second is Barack Obama speaking at . Compare and contrast the two speeches. Now I'm sure that sometimes one can get a bit carried away when speaking publicly but I'm always a bit wary of a politician who changes his speech patterns to fit the audience. Both Bill Clinton, Hillary Clinton and Al Gore are notorious for this.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

There's no question that Obama is (or, at least, was) obsessed with race. He's written extensively about it. His wife is "racially conscious" to say the least, and he's got a long history of associating with black radicals.

But some left-wing blogger talked with someone on the phone who claims to be an Alaskan waitress who overheard Palin call him *****. Poor guy, who can blame him.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Scoundrel said:


> I'm more concerned about what exactly his connection is with the Reverend Wright
> 
> He has a clear connection to someone who is openly racist and the media downplays that, but supposedly gives Palin a hard time over some he-said, she-said bull****?? I suppose there is the view that only whites can be racist because racism is an invention of the West. Please discuss!
> 
> Honestly, if Obama wins, I will eat my Gucci baseball hat


Downplay? That was pretty much the only story on every network for weeks.

-spence


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

PedanticTurkey said:


> There's no question that Obama is (or, at least, was) obsessed with race. He's written extensively about it. His wife is "racially conscious" to say the least, and he's got a long history of associating with black radicals.
> 
> But some left-wing blogger talked with someone on the phone who claims to be an Alaskan waitress who overheard Palin call him *****. Poor guy, who can blame him.


+1

Obama is a race baiter, pure and simple. Community organizer? Check. "Professor" of race at UC law? Check. Member of a radical, inner city church headed by a racist? Check.

You're a fool if you can't see through this.


----------



## meister (Oct 29, 2005)

Pentheos said:


> +1
> 
> Obama is a race baiter, pure and simple. Community organizer? Check. "Professor" of race at UC law? Check. Member of a radical, inner city church headed by a racist? Check.
> 
> You're a fool if you can't see through this.


Bizarre isn't it that (call me Barry) Obama has supposedly done all these things... Acorn, Law (Harvard Law Review etc) but no one seems to want to talk about Barry "when I knew him twenty years ago" except the 1/2 brother who lives in Kenya in a shanty town on USD12 a year...but then he can't vote or get registered by all the dodgy crowd at ACORN...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I am a McCain supporter but, it seems to me the article(s) referenced in the OP are "much ado" about very little! Obama was young, overly passionate and perhaps even ethnocentric but, that does not necessarily make him a racist. Now Michelle on the other hand...? Bottom line...he's not a racist, he's "whipped!"


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> Honestly, if Obama wins, I will eat my Gucci baseball hat


If he does win,He'll be the very first black president who'll enter the White House.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Yes Howard, he will.

I do not agree with Obama and will not vote for him, but to call him a racist is needless vilification.

If we do not learn to discuss things without demonizing our opponents, we will become weaker and weaker as a society, as compromise will be more and more difficult to get.


----------



## johnm (Jul 12, 2005)

Noted racist and generally nasty man father michael pfleger has been a speaker at what used to be obamas church and was even featured as a religious supporter on obamas own campaign website. That it anyway you wish.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

johnm said:


> Noted racist and generally nasty man father michael pfleger has been a speaker at what used to be obamas church and was even featured as a religious supporter on obamas own campaign website. That it anyway you wish.


Do you have evidence that Pfleger is a racist? I'd be interested in seeing it.

Also, is it just an oversight that you failed to mention that Obama very publicly booted Pfleger out of any role in his campaign?

A half truth is a whole lie.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

johnm said:


> Noted racist and generally nasty man father michael pfleger has been a speaker at what used to be obamas church and was even featured as a religious supporter on obamas own campaign website. That it anyway you wish.


Obama has tossed him aside like yesterday's garbage.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Pfleger#Controversy_during_2008_presidential_election


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> I am a McCain supporter but, it seems to me the article(s) referenced in the OP are "much ado" about very little! Obama was young, overly passionate and perhaps even ethnocentric but, that does not necessarily make him a racist. Now Michelle on the other hand...? Bottom line...he's not a racist, he's "whipped!"


LOL...

Anyway, don't really think Obama is racist, just wanted to point out how easy it is to make the "racism" charge.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> Do you have evidence that Pfleger is a racist? I'd be interested in seeing it.


Jack,

Wouldn't call this overly racist, but it is pretty bad form:

"Pfleger said, "I really believe that she just always thought, 'This is mine. I'm Bill's wife. I'm white, and this is mine. I just gotta get up and step into the plate.' Then out of nowhere came, 'Hey, I'm Barack Obama,' and she said, 'Oh, damn! Where did you come from? I'm white! I'm entitled! There's a black man stealing my show!'" He then pretended to wipe tears from his face, a reference to Senator Clinton's emotional speech before the New Hampshire primary, and added, "She wasn't the only one crying. There was a whole lot of white people crying."[21]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Pfleger#cite_note-McCormick-20


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

JRR said:


> Jack,
> 
> Wouldn't call this overly racist, but it is pretty bad form:
> 
> ...


Yup. Clearly not racist. (You're aware that Pfleger is white, right?) Clearly he falsely and maliciously attributes racist attitudes to Hillary Clinton and her supporters. Obama was entirely justified in dumping Pfleger when he did this.

This raises an interesting question about the "kicked under the bus" meme that Obama's opponents have been circulating. They're obviously trying to put him in a double bind. If he remains loyal to people like Wright and Pfleger, no matter what offensive statements they might make, he's guilty of whatever their offensive views are; if he criticizes them and dissassociates himself from them, he's disloyally "kicking them under the bus". Either way he can't win.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> Yup. Clearly not racist. (You're aware that Pfleger is white, right?) Clearly he falsely and maliciously attributes racist attitudes to Hillary Clinton and her supporters. Obama was entirely justified in dumping Pfleger when he did this.
> 
> This raises an interesting question about the "kicked under the bus" meme that Obama's opponents have been circulating. They're obviously trying to put him in a double bind. If he remains loyal to people like Wright and Pfleger, no matter what offensive statements they might make, he's guilty of whatever their offensive views are; if he criticizes them and dissassociates himself from them, he's disloyally "kicking them under the bus". Either way he can't win.


Well, the "under the bus" blowback is part of being a politician. Obama made friends that would help win in Chicago, but didn't think of the long term for a national contest. So, he's been dumping them as fast as he can as he moves to the center.

Almost all politicians do this, and I don't really have a problem with it. Just like to highlight it since people have made Obama out to be above politics. The dude is a poltician, nothing more, nothing less. If you like his positions vote for him, if you don't then don't.


----------



## Terpoxon (Sep 28, 2006)

This raises an interesting question about the "kicked under the bus" meme that Obama's opponents have been circulating. They're obviously trying to put him in a double bind. If he remains loyal to people like Wright and Pfleger, no matter what offensive statements they might make, he's guilty of whatever their offensive views are; if he criticizes them and dissassociates himself from them, he's disloyally "kicking them under the bus". Either way he can't win.[/quote]

I think that people don't buy that Obama has "distanced" himself from Fleger and Wright. Wright made inflammatory statements for years (one of the ones played frequently on the news was from 2001) Obama only walked away because of the election. Either he "threw them under the bus" because it was politically necessary for him, or he did it as a show and really isn't distancing himself from their comments because of the election. Obama sat in that church for 20 years. He knew the kinds of things Wright said. What came out during the campaign was only part of it, so Obama acting shocked or surprised by his comments is about as transparent as Claude Raines in Casablanca.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Agreed.

He "throws them under the bus" to help his chances of getting elected. The mentoring damage is done, however. 

Obama "...could no more disown Reverend Wright than I could disown the entire black community." Then, when it was abundantly clear that he could take Obama down because he (Wright) wouldn't shut up (not because Wright said anything new), he did disown him. Then another mentor, Pfleger, could keep his mouth shut, so down he goes. 

You can bet the Obama is thankful everyday that William Ayers and Tony Rezko have managed to keep their mouths shut, lately. 

It's just not a good sign when you have to routinely throw long time mentors and associates "under the bus". After a while, thinking people are going to wonder why you have such goof ball mentors and associates.


----------



## johnm (Jul 12, 2005)

jackmccullough said:


> Do you have evidence that Pfleger is a racist? I'd be interested in seeing it.
> 
> Also, is it just an oversight that you failed to mention that Obama very publicly booted Pfleger out of any role in his campaign?
> 
> A half truth is a whole lie.


I believe I did use the past tense when referring to obama's showing of pfleger's support. Personally I'm much less believing of someone's sincerity when they apologize for doing something after being scolded for it. Yes Obama distanced himself from pfleger after pfleger became politically bad press. To me that says it was a PR move and not necessarily anything more which makes it meaningless gesture just like the wright issue.

I live in Illinois and Pfleger is relatively well known in Illinois politics for his remarks. If you're interested I'm sure you or anyone else reading can find plenty of them with google and youtube to make your own determination of if he is a great guy or a hateful guy. I stand by hateful racist, maybe others will think he's a saint.

Here is the video that was his most recent controversy 



 Make of it what you want. Earlier in the summer he called for a gun store owner to be killed but thats old news by now.



> (You're aware that Pfleger is white, right?)


I don't know what the significance of that is...can a white person not be biased or prejudiced against whites?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

It's not so much that Pfleger and Wright have made racist comments. That's one thing, but thousands of members of the congregation cheering them on while they do it? That's another entirely.


----------



## carmen888 (Aug 19, 2008)

JRR said:


> Well, the "under the bus" blowback is part of being a politician. Obama made friends that would help win in Chicago, but didn't think of the long term for a national contest. So, he's been dumping them as fast as he can as he moves to the center.
> 
> Almost all politicians do this, and I don't really have a problem with it. Just like to highlight it since people have made Obama out to be above politics. The dude is a poltician, nothing more, nothing less. If you like his positions vote for him, if you don't then don't.


Obama is not rascist but for VP im sure gonna vote for Sarah Palin , my current favorite.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

How about a new thread styled *Obama: Moron?* for his lipstick on a pig comments.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

PedanticTurkey said:


> How about a new thread styled *Obama: Moron?* for his lipstick on a pig comments.


Oh, my good Lord, Turkey! Your wit just bowls me over! I mean, you are so profoundly whip-smart that it just takes one's breath away and brings tears to one's eyes! "*Obama: Moron?*" However do you think of these things?

Buzz


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

PedanticTurkey said:


> How about a new thread styled *Obama: Moron?* for his lipstick on a pig comments.


If the lip stick matches, wear it.


----------



## TBOWES (Nov 29, 2007)

No worse then the stupid repetitive posts about "racism" from Jack M.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

TBOWES said:


> No worse then the stupid repetitive posts about "racism" from Jack M.


Oh, my good Lord, TBowes! Your wit just bowls me over! I mean, you are so profoundly whip-smart that it just takes one's breath away and brings tears to one's eyes! "*No worse then the stupid repetitive posts about "racism" from Jack M.*" However do you think of these things?

Buzz


----------



## Terpoxon (Sep 28, 2006)

If he intended the comment to be about Palin it was in very poor taste. If he didn't, it shows a very poor choice of words.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Terpoxon said:


> If he intended the comment to be about Palin it was in very poor taste. If he didn't, it shows a very poor choice of words.


Is there any reason to think he was talking about Palin?
No.

Was it in equally poor taste and a poor choice of words when McCain used the same expression to refer to Hillary Clinton's health care proposal?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

jackmccullough said:


> Is there any reason to think he was talking about Palin?
> No.
> 
> Was it in equally poor taste and a poor choice of words when McCain used the same expression to refer to Hillary Clinton's health care proposal?


Yes, Jack, actually, there is. One of the most published soundbytes from Palin's convention speech was the "lipstick" comment. One of the others was "real change."

He was referencing Palin's speech when he said "lipstick on a pig." It's downright dishonest that you would ignore this. Certainly the crowd wasn't as oblivious as you're pretending to be.

Then he follows it up with the "old fish" that wraps itself in change, but "still stinks"? Really nasty, or really, really incredible coincidence and bad choice of words that he would have had to be an idiot to miss. Either way Obama looks bad. And he should.


----------



## Terpoxon (Sep 28, 2006)

Both Obama and Biden have used references to lipstick on the day Obama made the comment. Biden said something like "they are just rehashing Bush's policies, no matter how much lipstick they try to put on it." The crowd at the Obama speech started laughing before he finished the line. I have to agree that to pretend that it wasn't directed at Palin- given the fact that her lipstick line has been repeated by every media outlet since the Republican convention- is just dishonest. They didn't expect a backlash, and when it came they tried to pretend like they didn't mean. Their behavior reminds of high school students who get caught and then try to pretend they didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Obama's initial use of the phrase was completely intentional. He delivered the first part, 'you can put lipstick on a pig...' pause for effect and for the audience to recognize the obvious target... then the rest of the line. 

During the pause, of course, his audience raised quite the applause, as everyone knew full well what he meant. Now that the remark has hit the fan, it's a smidgen of plausible deniability (nudge nudge, wink wink).

It's just good old-fashioned nastiness. Fine. The Obama campaign and its followers just ought to drop this pretense that they are above all that. Spare us the phony talk about change.


----------



## Terpoxon (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, this explains it all...


Amie Parnes reports that Obama just taped this evening's show with David Letterman, which touched at length on the McCain campaign's accusations that he'd spoken disrespectfully about Sarah Palin.

"Keep in mind, that technically had I meant it this way she would be the lipstick," Obama said. "The policies of John McCain would be the pig."

A partial transcript:

LETTERMAN: Let me ask you a question here, have you ever actually put lipstick on pig?

OBAMA: The answer would be no. But I think it might be fun to try .... This is sorta silly season in politics. Not that there's a non silly season but it gets sillier . It's a common expression in at least illinois. I don't know about in New York City. I don't know what you put lipstick on here. (Silly cringe from Letterman. Laughter from audience) In Illinois, The expression connotes the idea that if you have a bad idea -- in this case I was talking about McCain's economic plans -- calling them 'change,' calling them something different doesn't make them better. Hence lipstick on a pig is still a pig. 
He then added that Palin represented the lipstick in the picture, with McCain's policies as the pig.



In a way, isn't this even more insulting? Basically he is saying that one of the few female governors in the country, and the first in her state's history, is just eye candy? Essentially, Palin is just there to make things look pretty. Sounds rather sexist.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Wow! I guess I know who wasn't standing behind the door when the Republicans were handing out the Kool-Aid!

Good work, guys. Now flap your arms and quack like a duck.

Oops, you got me! I mean, McCain says "flap your arms and quack like a duck".


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Jack, isn't "Kool-Aid" an O'Reillyism?? (I guess that's where I heard it first anyway.)

Hmm, in the deepest depths of your mind - - - - HMMMM

What will the next step be????

(You are getting sleeeeeeppppyyyyyyy - - - )


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I don't know, but I know that it's the R's who've been lapping it up lately.


----------



## Nicesuit (Apr 5, 2007)

The bottom line is that the Obama's are racist and Barak is an idiot for using the lipstick comment. You don't go to a church that preaches what was being preached unless you have a sincere dislike for "white folks". It'll be a travesty if this moron is elected.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Jack, isn't "Kool-Aid" an O'Reillyism?? (I guess that's where I heard it first anyway.)
> 
> Hmm, in the deepest depths of your mind - - - - HMMMM
> 
> ...


Kool-Aid relates to Jim Jones and Jonestown (1978).


----------



## TBOWES (Nov 29, 2007)

OK, lets give Obama the benefit of the doubt here. The "lipstick" line has been used over and over by many. But, after Sarah's speech at the Rep Conv, I would have stayed away from it. It's bad judgment again by Obama, just like going to the racist church for twenty years. His judgment is proven over and over again to be flawed. I must add here I think he is not a racist but he has certainly a history of association with questionable individuals.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Mike, I was familiar with that. (I remember the news stories and how bizarre that was. I'm 52.)

O'Reilly is the one who uses the phrase "drinking the koolaid" when he describes someone parroting talking points (especially if he does not agree with them.)


----------



## JohnHarvard (Oct 7, 2008)

He is a flip-flopper tho


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Mike Petrik said:


> Kool-Aid relates to Jim Jones and Jonestown (1978).


For the record, it was Flavor-Aid not Kool-Aid that the poor folks of Jonestown drank. The folks on Fox can't even be bothered to get such an inconsequential fact checked even though the folks at Kool-Aid complain mightily about this.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Quay said:


> For the record, it was Flavor-Aid not Kool-Aid that the poor folks of Jonestown drank. The folks on Fox can't even be bothered to get such an inconsequential fact checked even though the folks at Kool-Aid complain mightily about this.


I suppose you refer to Q-Tips as "Q-Tips-brand cotton swabs"?


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

I don't see how any mortal could have avoided using the lipstick comment given the situation. To say it was sexist is completely abusurd.

It's called irony.

-spence


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Obama deciding to 'go to Chicago and organise black people' is itself a question of his own ethnic identity. Did he have cause to believe black citizens of CHI town are DISorganised? Did Obama Dis Chicago blacks?

My brief return sojurn in my birthplace demonstrated the black people seemed to know which way the wind blowed in the Windy City without a hawaiian showing up with a box of macademia nuts.

In fact, if the geneological research in Ireland about his roots to a affluent wigmaker are true, this 'black irishman' should have ingratiated himself to the Daley machine McCain so nastily refered to in the second debate. Hard words, coming from the panamanian born bearer of a scottish clan name with the middle name of Sidney. Sidney isn't nearly as scary as, oh HUSSEIN, but hardly a manly man name like John Wayne ( Marion Robert Morrison.)

I'm staying out of this. My man, Ralph ( no middle name) Nader is the son of lebanese, Maronite Catholics and grew up in his birthplace ( Connecticut ) speaking english and arabic in the home. 

I know, would our free and open elections be truly so, some true american would drop her halibut filleting knife, admonish her children's dates to 'drill baby drill' and come save us too from the margins, or unmanly fringe discussed elsewhere of the true 'heartland of America' which seems to start in Yuma and end in Crawford for RED, and another heartland of BLUE, equally segregated by people who forget we have 3 colours in our flag only, belonging to all .


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Kav said:


> ... Sidney isn't nearly as scary as, oh HUSSEIN, but hardly a manly man name like John Wayne ( Marion Robert Morrison.)


Damn right it's not manly! Many believe it's a secret sign that the old buzzard is going to force every man to read Elizabethan poetry!


----------

